# B&R neue IPCs



## mike_nl (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

na da sage noch einer geht nicht...
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-automation_com/hs.xsl/news_8928_DEU_HTML.htm

und noch einer fuer PowerLink...
http://www.automotion.info/index.php?id=619&L=1

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## da_kine (12 Juli 2007)

B&R Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Im B&R Automation Studio muss der Anwender lediglich das gewünschte Gerät auswählen und die Variablen in einem intuitiven Dialogfeld zuordnen. Auch die Parametrierung der Umrichter erfolgt über Automation Studio.



Davon träumen die wohl...


MFG

Markus


----------



## mike_nl (12 Juli 2007)

*Re:*

Hallo Markus,

warum bist Du dieser Meinung?  

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## da_kine (12 Juli 2007)

Weil ich es schon versucht habe. Der einzige der seit der V 2.5.3.28 im AS integriert ist, ist der Combivert von KEB, und selbst da muss man die Bits noch zu Fuss in das Steuerwort einbinden.

Also noch Meilenweit davon entfernt, komfortabel zu funktionieren. Und wenn du dich mal mit Wago unterhältst, zwecks EPL-Anschaltung für die 750er Serie ... ohne Worte.

Es gibt zwar die Baugruppen der verschiedenen Hersteller, aber das anbinden machst du am besten immer noch über deine Tasks.

MFG

Markus


----------



## mike_nl (12 Juli 2007)

*Re:*

Hallo Markus,

verstehe ich gar nicht warum das in Deinen AS nicht geht.
Hast Du eine aeltere Version?

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Gibt's eigentlich eine Testversion vom B&R Automation Studio zum Download? Würde mir diese Sache gerne mal ansehen.


----------



## da_kine (12 Juli 2007)

Hab die aktuelle V 2.5.3.28 und da ist der einzige der Auftaucht der KEB - FU.

@trinitaucher

Wenn du recht nett frägst, kriegst vllt. ne CD von denen. Die is dann 30 Tage uneingeschränkt nutzbar.


MFG

Markus


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Juli 2007)

Hmm... ich habe die Seite gefunden, wo man das AS auf CD bestellen kann, aber dazu muss ich mich einloggen, und auf der "myPortal"-Seite steht unter "Benutzer einrichten":


> Die Möglichkeit der Registrierung besteht für B&R Kunden und B&R Partner.(..) Der erste Administrator eines Kunden oder Partner wird durch B&R angelegt. Bitte wenden Sie sich dazu an den für Sie zuständigen B&R-Vertriebsingenieur.


Oder habe ich auf der falschen Seite gesucht


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Juli 2007)

Weswegen meinen B&R eigentlich, AS wäre ...





> das einzige Softwaretool für integrierte Automatisierungslösungen


 ?


----------



## da_kine (12 Juli 2007)

1. Die Seite is glaub ich schon richtig. Damals als wir mit B&R angefangen haben, wurde uns von denen ein PowerPanel mit AutomationStudio zum Testen zur verfügung gestellt. Hatten damals keine Seriennummer bekommen und dann stand da beim Programmstart immer noch die Restlaufzeit. Darum dachte ich, die lassen dich einfach so runterladen.

2. das einzige...
Warum? Mir würde jetzt auf anhieb kein anderer einfallen. Mit dem AS wird die Programmierung, die Visualisierung und die Antriebstechnik komplett abgedeckt. Ein Tool für alles.

MFG

Markus


----------

